# One hour later



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Such a difference.
As it is half term I went out with the girls for our morning walk at 7.15 rather than 6.15am and it was quickly proper day light  I cannot wait for the dark mornings to be gone as it makes the start of the day and our early morning walks so much more pleasurable!
It was cold - with icy puddles, but bright and clear. Lovely light - so I took my camera, unfortunately I had not realised that the battery was almost dead so could only take a few pics.
Kiki and Dot both have super hairy heads and are looking chunky and woolly. Haircut day is Thursday when their super slim line bodies will be revealed 
We walked out along the arm at the harbour end of our beach - just at the moment we are not going down onto the beach itself as there have been report of palm oil on it.
I liked the shadows 
Kiki was very indignant at the cheek of the pigeons and felt obliged to bark at them until they left 
Note neither Dot or Inzi had their balls on the wall - consequently Inzi walked right by me whinging all the way out and back


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

What great photos Marzi. Love your two woolly 'sheep'!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ah the golden hour light is magnificent. I like them all but I love "grr the pigeons". Full marks for covering all the bases, a story to tell, attention to background, perfect framing, repeating lines and patterns, the screen divided by thirds......my photo teacher would give you an A++.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are great pictures! I love hearing about your walks. All the girls are so lovely! I love the balls being carried along.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry, I don't understand the reason for Kiki not having her ball


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the reason for Kiki not having her ball


Really? It is a long drop down to the cold blue sea... balls bounce and my dogs are soooooo ball obsessed that if they put their ball down and it rolled over the edge - they would go after it! Frankly knowing how much Inzi loves to swim there is a chance she'd drop it over the edge on purpose just so that she could jump in 
I had to have words with Kiki about not actually chasing the pigeons out to the edge!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ahhhh a proper breath of fresh air with those photos . Lovely I can smell the sea air and feel the dogs joy (and Molly would share the outrage at pigeons)


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What fantastic photos. Your dogs are so well behaved I would be terrified taking my lot down there not on leads, well done on Kiki's restraint at just barking. I hope the sunny mornings keep up for the rest of the week.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Such lovely photos of well behaved dogs!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Great pictures of your lovely three i wish i could get such good pictures.
i went down to the beach only a few weeks ago,didnt see any evidence of the palm oil,although i know there had been reports of it on other beaches
I didnt know there had been sightings on seaford beach.
Maybe i should give it a wide birth for a whille.
I did however come across a hyperdermic needle and had a near miss with a rusty nail on a plank of wood,which actually went through my boot and lucky didnt go into my foot!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What an awesome looking beach. I'd go home with my pockets crammed with interesting rocks if I went to a beach like that. Like Tilly I can't resist a nice rock.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Great pics! I agree, it will be so nice when there is light in the morning. I am up at 6am and live North of Boston. We get to change the clocks in 3 weeks and I am so happy it will still be light at 6pm finally!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Goosey said:


> Great pictures of your lovely three i wish i could get such good pictures.
> i went down to the beach only a few weeks ago,didnt see any evidence of the palm oil,although i know there had been reports of it on other beaches
> I didnt know there had been sightings on seaford beach.
> Maybe i should give it a wide birth for a whille.
> I did however come across a hyperdermic needle and had a near miss with a rusty nail on a plank of wood,which actually went through my boot and lucky didnt go into my foot!


Rubbish on the beach is a major hazard, the storms have caused so much stuff to be washed up... I was told by other dog walkers about the palm oil and there was a sign at Tide Mills at the top of the concrete road.
The other real hazard is wretched fish hooks  and I don't remotely like the sound of your needle.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Whoops silly me I didn't look at any signs! There were plenty of dogs walking down the beach,but I'm definitely going to be more cautious. I'm glad my niece was with me and very conscious of these things so she picked it up to dispose of  not sure I would want to touch a used needle! 
On the plus side Sid was more than happy to be chasing Molly and she was carrying herself a cuttle fish as if it was a prize she had won for braving the water.


----------

